# My Peeps Are 2 Weeks Old



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Well 2 and 1/2 wks.But they are in peep heaven since we put them in the pen outside pen is 10 X 10 8ft tall.They have their little perches ,little 3 walled place with heat lamp.Daytime they run all over the place.It sure did save us a lot of work too,cleanign up theri brooder.

We ordered 20 ,lost one and the other 19 are growing like weeds.

10 Dominiques hens and 9 barred rock roos.Ordered from Ideal Poultry .

We already have 5 B.R hens that are 2 years old.We get plenty of eggs and a couple of neighbors help us with feed for eggs.All free range all day.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Well 2 and 1/2 wks.But they are in peep heaven since we put them in the pen outside pen is 10 X 10 8ft tall.They have their little perches ,little 3 walled place with heat lamp.Daytime they run all over the place.It sure did save us a lot of work too,cleanign up theri brooder.
> 
> We ordered 20 ,lost one and the other 19 are growing like weeds.
> 
> ...


WHY so many males? :dunno:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> WHY so many males? :dunno:


We wanted to pick out the best roo plus we can sell them to feed store.And they always send roos for warmth to keep hens alive in shipping.or thats what we hear anyway.

We were going to eat the roo but thats not looking too promising now.I have to get more hungry I guess.Hubby lived on farm,I'm city slicker who lived in country and saved animals,while they were eating them..He said buck and I said Bambi.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Meerkat, your roosters will just eat and eat with no return on the investment. You'll see it in your bottom line. Perhaps you'll be less sentimental when they eat you out of house and home. It's your place so by all means it's your choice. Congrats on the new birds and I'm sure they'll be lots of fun for you two.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you plan to start hatching your own chicks? If you don't, there isn't a need for any roosters.

If you really can't abide having your husband butcher those roosters, sell them or give them away.


----------

